# Sore, dry, cracked ankles. Any home remedies??



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

One of the downsides of winter. 

I have already used a prumice stone to rub the ankles while taking a shower. Yah I know I've heard people say a shower is not long enough time for the feet to soften up but I take 30-60min showers so it softens up.

I have also taken off layers of callus skin with a safety razor before the prumice stone but not sure how the ~1-1.5cm crack happened. It's just an odd stinging pain that is on/off right now and not causing me hop on one foot .....yet.  I'm sure I'm not the only one having dry ankles.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Splits often happen due to dryness on my hands, i wouldnt use anything more than a pumice stone to remove callus skin, and if you take off too much you'llbe more prone to splits.

I use crazy glue to glue it shut, so it doesnt widen, then liberally coat the area with a moisturizer each night before bed, any will work, i prefer bag balm as it is mildly antiseptic, but really they all do the same thing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I use The Body Shop Hemp Foot Protector from the Body Shop. Here is the product line, specifically I use the one on the right:










I know you are looking for a home remedy, but this product is honest worth every penny, will last a long time, and is very effective. A must try product, It's just great. After a week or two of using this once or twice daily, you wont even remember you were fooling around with razors and pumice.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is just one type of moisturizer which can really help.

"....but this product is honest worth every penny, will last a long time, and is very effective. A must try product, It's just great. After a week or two of using this once or twice daily, you wont even remember you were fooling around with razors and pumice."
by Will 



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

_"I don't always moisturize my feet, but when I do, I'm piss drunk on Honey Pepper Vodka."_


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Coconut oil is supposed to be a very good moisturizer.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

First you should go get a pedicure done... a good one... not one of those lousy ones at a local strip mall... I have an absolutely amazing one if you want her name... it took me forever to find someone as good as her...she will get rid of all your dead skin...soak it in wax... treat it to make it soft and supple... and she takes an hour and a half...I remember the price is very reasonable... just pm me if you want contact... 

After that, it doesnt really matter which lotion you use... Aveena is amazing and reasonable... you should moisturize your feet every night before bed... wrap your feet with saran wrap... then put on socks on for the night... do this for a week... 

Deal with your cracked feet issue right away... it can lead to alot of problems if it's cracked that deeply and hurting.... infection etc. 

I would be careful using the razor though... you can really damage your feet if you don't know what you are doing... 

Goodluck!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

df001 said:


> Splits often happen due to dryness on my hands, i wouldnt use anything more than a pumice stone to remove callus skin, and if you take off too much you'llbe more prone to splits.
> 
> I use crazy glue to glue it shut, so it doesnt widen, then liberally coat the area with a moisturizer each night before bed, any will work, i prefer bag balm as it is mildly antiseptic, but really they all do the same thing.


Hmm I may try the super glue for the sealing.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Will said:


> I use The Body Shop Hemp Foot Protector from the Body Shop. Here is the product line, specifically I use the one on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fast is the absorb rate on that stuff? Will it be greasy and such?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> First you should go get a pedicure done... a good one... not one of those lousy ones at a local strip mall... I have an absolutely amazing one if you want her name... it took me forever to find someone as good as her...she will get rid of all your dead skin...soak it in wax... treat it to make it soft and supple... and she takes an hour and a half...I remember the price is very reasonable... just pm me if you want contact...
> 
> After that, it doesnt really matter which lotion you use... Aveena is amazing and reasonable... you should moisturize your feet every night before bed... wrap your feet with saran wrap... then put on socks on for the night... do this for a week...
> 
> ...


Not sure I'm going to do a pedicure. I'll keep it in mind. Don't have the saran wrap but I think I'll reuse those clear plastic bags for holding produce then try the sock method. Well with the safety razor I was not shaving till like the skin was chin sensitive. Just took off a few layers with some of the callus remaining then used a prumice stone on the rest over time. I think I might go buy a bathtub stopper as mine was lost somewhere. I tend to take a shower till the hot water tank runs out so I may as put a stopper in the tub and soak the feet more at the same time. Oh the depth of the crack is not deep. It's just ~1-1.5cm wide but the depth is like IDK.... 1mm I think.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hmm I may try the super glue for the sealing.


Cool - a few things to note- there are different grades of superglue - only one of them is rated for medical use - in that the chemical is supposed to be less harmful - you can buy it at most drug stores for a for a few bucks - or just use regular tube of the stuff.

what I do, is pinch the split together so it looks totally close, then apply a thin bead of glue over the split, it will wick into the split nicely - you may feel it burning if the split is bleeding.

Pro Tips:

Wear gloves, and safety glasses. Crazyglue solvent sucks on the skin... and getting glue in the eyes is NOT FUN (dont ask how I know).

You may see white fumes when using crazyglue - dont breath them - work in a well ventilated space!

Ultra pro tip - do not apply crazyglue to cotton or other celulose fibers - it will create an exothermic reaction and potentially burst into flame (this means no q-tips as aplicators ... again dont ask how I know...)

.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I love this stuff for hands, but I've never tried it on feet...

http://www.shop3m.com/70071221652.html?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=3m-com-AtoZ-Nexcare-Skin-Crack-Care


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> How fast is the absorb rate on that stuff? Will it be greasy and such?


It's a bit oily, but that's what makes it so good especially during the winter. After applying I used to wash my hands after. Now I don't bother unless I apply first thing in the morning. A few minutes after applying to your feet and they will feel completely dry but moisturized and softened... though that statement seems a bit contradictory. Applying more liberal at night before sleep s a good thing, and sometime in the morning or afternoon much more modestly when needed. It takes a while to figure out how much to use, any oily feeling is from using more than your skin could absorb.

After a week or two of use you will have soft living human skin on your feet again, not dry calloused elephant hide.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Number one cure 

Rub vasaline all over your feet and ankles and throw on a pair of socks goto sleep wake up and you will be amazed !


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*vasaline-throw on a pair of socks*



Blitzcraze said:


> Number one cure
> 
> Rub vasaline all over your feet and ankles and throw on a pair of socks goto sleep wake up and you will be amazed !


Thumbs up on this - works like a charm.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, +1 on the socks. . . with unbreathable plastic, your feet will stink more. Just use some old and ugly socks. Cover your feet with cream every night, put on the socks, and that's that.

Any moisturizing cream will work. The medical grade Krazy Glue is also helpful.

Another thing to try may be this sort of thing. These things are breathable and encourage healing. They'd be OK if the cracks aren't too deep.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going with the moisturizing creme and vasaline with a panty liner cut in half to cover the effected area then sock it while I sleep or during the day use. Just using what I have on hand and prefer things with multi-use then one select use. 

While talking with a random person in Chapters I got a few extra ideas for multi-using which I thoguht I'd share.

Moisturing creme
-face/hands/body/lips (tho with lips you may get some taste in the mouth unless you have the unscented type)
-good got chapped skin

Vasaline
-chapped skin
-body anti-chaffing 
-fire starter
-grease/lube for equipment

Maxi pads
-sponge
-improvised gauze (cheaper then actual gauze but it is not anti-stick gauze so if you use it on a wound use anti stick gauze under it)
-fire starter

Duct tape
-101+ uses 
-Red-Green / MacGuyver approved 
-adhesive strip for gauze


If I come across some of the other stuff mentioned in the thread for cheap or I get a chance to use it I'll add it to my ankle solution setup.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

then again, there's always this method:

http://www.thestar.com/living/artic...-fish-pedicures-are-popular-but-controversial


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mdvo said:


> then again, there's always this method:
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/living/artic...-fish-pedicures-are-popular-but-controversial


We have soem Garra Rufa! Come over and stick your feet in our 75G tank. LOL


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sig said:


> there is just one type of moisturizer which can really help.
> 
> "....but this product is honest worth every penny, will last a long time, and is very effective. A must try product, It's just great. After a week or two of using this once or twice daily, you wont even remember you were fooling around with razors and pumice."
> by Will


Nice one Sig, I have a bottle of their regular vodka from that company that I just won at a silent auction.


----------

